# help !



## telhad (Dec 28, 2011)

hi,can anyone help,i am planning on 2 week  holiday in scotland next may.i aim to do mostly wild camping,
can anyone suggest a scenic route/tour.any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## lotty (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi and welcome.

As far as I know Scotland is quite wilding friendly, we went a few years ago but wern't brave enough to wild back then. If you join as a full member the POI's show lots of places and also the wilding section for locations on the forum will have some info too.
Enjoy
Lotty


----------



## kangooroo (Dec 28, 2011)

I did my third 2-week solo wilding tour of Scotland in May this year and am currently considering a fourth.

Starting in the Wye Valley, I followed a route to including North Yorkshire, Alnwick, Berwick upon Tweed, Dunbar, St Andrews, Arbroath, Stonehaven, Aberdeen bus station (by accident!), Spey Bay, Lossiemouth, Findhorn Bay, Burghead, Nairn (campsite), Loch Ness, Beauly Firth and North Kessock, Ballinore, Dornoch Firth, Helmsdale, Lather-on-Wheel, John O' Groats, Dunnet Head, Thurso, Strathy Point lighthouse, Kyle of Tongue, Durness, Loch Inchard, Scourie, Loch Assynt, Gairloch (campsite), Rogie Falls, Falls of Foyers, Fort Augustus, Glencoe, Kinlochleven, North Ballachulish, Rannoch Moor, Loch Lomond, Moffat (sardine-campsite - never again!), Gretna Green, Alston (Cumbria), High Force waterfall, Cheshire, Wye Valley. 

It was an easy route over 15 days with lots to see throughout. Wilding was always easy and I spent just three nights on campsites when I couldn't last any longer without a shower (travelling in a basic Kangoo panel van with no hot water, fridge, cooking facilities etc). I didn't plan anything other than a vague route, then just stopped when I found a good spot - and there were many to choose from, with Glencoe having some of the best. 

The route covered 2,190 miles using 46 gallons of petrol @ 48 mpg.  I spent £39 on camp sites, £29 on food plus fuel at £303 making the grand total for this trip: £371 - not too bad considering the vast area I covered.

I'd definitely recommend you do a similar trip.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to the site and Happy New Year to you.
If you are visiting the Outer Hebrides use the links below -


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Mar 12, 2012)

*Scotland*

ABERDOUR BEACH near ROSEHARTY ...burghead harbour  (public loos  nearby )  aviemore ,opposite the the bunk house hostel ,,,a sandy beach in the highlands ,,,just returned from there today


----------

